

Larry Lessig's Change Congress Launched - manvsmachine
http://lessig.org/blog/2008/03/change_congress_launched.html

======
manvsmachine
I'll get it out of the way: not HN. I realize that this isn't hacking related,
but it's Lessig, so I thought it may be of interest.

------
ALee
FYI: Aaron Swartz assisted in the coding of the site, so it's probably not HN
related, but past YC-founder related.

